# [Poll] Best Rom for the Xoom



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

*Best Rom for the Xoom*​
*Best Rom for the Xoom (sorry if i missed any)*

BlackICE stingray-wingray311.11%Rogue13.70%EOS933.33%AOKP829.63%Codename Android13.70%GummyXoom00.00%CyanogenMod518.52%Other: Please commet00.00%


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Receiving a used Xoom soon and was reading many many forums on Xoom roms and want to see what people are using. I would like ICS of course, not really concerned with overclocking. I run AOKP on my Galaxy Nexus and never have looked back. But not sure the best route for the Xoom.. I know ROMS are personal preference but still want to get an idea to see who's leading the pack and packing most of the latest features and addons.

Sorry if I missed any roms.

Thanks Guys
Androider4Life


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I run aokp on my xoom too, and although I get the urge to flash something else from time to time, they update enough to keep me sticking with it. I ran cm9 for a while, and if I was to switch I'd probably just try black ice kangorade, which is just a aokp source built variant.

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

Running kangorade right now...tried most off them and they all do the job...any of the aokp roms are gonna be more customizable..kinda depends what you want

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

I was running Eos for months, and am a huge fan, the ROM is awesome. However; after some additions to the recent versions of the BlackIce ROM, I've been using that on my Xoom (and Gnex), and am now thinking it may have a slight edge on Eos. I even went to switch back to Eos, but found myself missing a thing or two, can't remember what specifically at this point, and came back to BlackIce.

I'd suggest trying a few ROM's, because like you said, this really is a choice of personal preference. But that being said, after using AOKP on my phone for months, I even switched that to BlackIce, all the awesomeness of AOKP, with the extra love of kangorade!


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Now it's only a matter of waiting for the jelly bean based roms to come out and we can choose which one of those we like best!

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I've used aokp since it came out for Xoom. Its nice having so many options for a tablet and all the roms I've tried have a pretty similar degree of smoothness. The customization of aokp makes it my favorite, but I would definitely try the official cm9 as well if I was looking.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I prefer AOKP because of all its customization options. Unfortunately, the lastest 2 builds have been pretty hosed and unusable and I've noticed AOKP isn't nearly as smooth as CM9 and EOS. Those last two ROMs are definitely the smoothest overall with the best performance. It all depends on your preferred flavor.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Well now I'm running the eos3 jb rom, of course. I'm surprised sometimes by the lack of development on the xoom now, it's like a nexus tablet. But it's getting "old" and wasn't extremely popular when it was new, so I'm just glad anyone is working on it.


----------



## DaPoets (Dec 28, 2011)

The Xoom will have Dev Love for a long time. There really isn't a reason to get any other tablet if you have the Xoom, especially w/ it running JB so buttery smooth right now.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

DaPoets said:


> The Xoom will have Dev Love for a long time. There really isn't a reason to get any other tablet if you have the Xoom, especially w/ it running JB so buttery smooth right now.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Fleury14 (Dec 22, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> My feelings exactly.


Got a xoom when it first came out and still use it all the time. Recently bought the nexus 7 for portability reasons. That being said Bugless Beast on the xoom is top notch.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Fleury14 said:


> Got a xoom when it first came out and still use it all the time. Recently bought the nexus 7 for portability reasons. That being said Bugless Beast on the xoom is top notch.


Ics or jb bug less beast?


----------



## Fleury14 (Dec 22, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Ics or jb bug less beast?


ICS although I assume he'll be releasing JB soon. Kid works non stop.


----------



## 4thehalibit (Aug 21, 2012)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Now it's only a matter of waiting for the jelly bean based roms to come out and we can choose which one of those we like best!
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/roms/aokp-releases-first-stable-jelly-bean-build-r1071


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I haven't seen many of the major roms release wingray builds yet. I'm running Eos3, and it's running well, and they add features on a fairly regular basis.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------

